# Tallahassee, Fl- A116235- Jada- 2yrs- female- unaltered



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

JADA - ID#A116235

My name is JADA and I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years..

I am available for adoption now!

Adoptable Dogs - Talgov.com

I will be going to the shelter this week to take pictures and meet her. Try to get a feel about her temperament. Figered crossed she hasn't been knocked up before her time here, always worries me if they aren't fixed.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She so pretty and looking a down stay! Hope she gets help!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl, nice pic - :wub:
________________________________
Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

